# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Impact of TRT on body transformation.

## yannick35

How much of an impact can TRT have on body transformation, losing fat, building muscles, maintaining muscles when dieting.

Let me start by saying in ever had gentics for bodybuilding or for building a great physique on the first place.

I was 16 years old doing tones a karate and abs at 5 feet 9 and 138 pounds yet still had that extra layer of fat under the abs, so i never had abs.

My entire life has been bulking up like in my picture posted on another post, and losing weight, but never able to achieve that 7% BF no mater how hard i tried.

Low carbing gave me good results but ended up losing all my muscle mass, and feeling terrible while being on ketosis.

Intermitent fasting, eating 6 times per day, eating twice a day and cutting calories all lead to the same results. The small waist no abs and lost of virtually all my muscles.

I got into a argument with Brad Pilon about this the guy that wrote the book Eat stop Eat and was part of the design for the bodybuilding the adonis index.

Pilon was stating in is blog that when he dieted down is he had lost 30 pouns but is arm size was still 17 inches afterward.

I called huge bull$hit on this, because right now i am 238 pounds (yeah going from 200mg to 100mg of Test E per week changed, also stopping deca i should lose more water.) my arms tape 18 inches and a half flex of course, my waiste size is 41 inches.


If i lose 50 pounds i can assure you that my arms will get down to 16 and i can even bet 15 inches. And if lucky a 36 inch waist but from the looks of it i would bet 38.

At 39 i don't ever want to get sick again dieting, like i did when i was low carbing.

These are pictures of me when i did the lower carb diet. I was very thin but i felt terrible and if you could see my face, i had huge black circles under the eyes and sure i was anemic too.

So i am really wondering what kind of impact TRT can have on a full body transformation.

My diet is in check, i eat fruits and veggies, cut out sugar, practice portion control. Eat around 100g of protein per day and that seems to be working for me.

With this diet i am not starving myself, not in ketosis and not feeling dizzy all the time.

The best i can shoot for is a slime wasteline, and not dream about a 6 pack, i really think that genetics make or break a man, and if you never had abs even at 138 pounds you are never gonna get them unless you got 7000$ for surgery.

How much of an impact does TRT have, while dieting and keeping existing muscle mass, losing weight, protein syntetis, change in bone mass and more?

Now i realize that the benefits of TRT are not overnight and can take up to a full year to show.

Need to add that all theses fad diets lead me to develop mild anemia, i know that Test E fixes that issue big time.

----------


## zaggahamma

wow yanny

i'd say if one is very low T, a good trt proto can make a 96.3% difference in compared to running low

what % do you give trt's impact?

----------


## yannick35

> wow yanny
> 
> i'd say if one is very low T, a good trt proto can make a 96.3% difference in compared to running low
> 
> what % do you give trt's impact?


Well you see this is yet another mystery can i or can't i thrust what my medical doctor told me after is huge fuKKK up of putting me on 200mg per week, last year my T was at 700 normal for my age, this year summer time when $hit hit the fan and i was having pains in the hands, feet, calves muscle always contracted, lower and upper back pains worst, my T level was at 640 and my medical doctor told me that most people start having theses pains when T level gets below 700 and a person is near 40.

So to answer your question no i don't think i have very low T, in fact from the looks of it i am in normal to high range, wish leaves me even more confused and thinking that the T range established might be all wrong.

All the pains i mentionned went away has soon has i started TRT, in fact all the pain went away the first week i was put on androgel , everything got better with Delatstryl injections.

I am at the point of playing with dosage right now, 100mg and thinking of going has low has 80mg, i have been told by someone who is experimented in TRT been doing it for 20 years now that its a personal feeling choice, i might start paying attention to that, how i feel, the dosage keeping an AI on hand and see how thing goes.

----------


## zaggahamma

I meant low t before starting any repla***ent protocols

----------


## yannick35

> I meant low t before starting any repla***ent protocols


I know what you mean jpkman, to be honest i wonder if i should have been put on TRT or not?

----------


## yannick35

> I meant low t before starting any repla***ent protocols


I know what you mean jpkman, to be honest i wonder if i should have been put on TRT or not?

----------


## yannick35

I also wonder since i am no longer anemic if i should start HGC and then after a month stop TRT all togheter.

Still being on TRT low dose does have benefits, thinking of the bone mineral density this is amazing, fat loss, muscle mass gains.

----------


## doc w

I have had awesome results on TRT for fat loss. Tried last three years to lose fat before TRT and I could not lose a pound without losing muscle, my avatar picture is from age 24 and I am within 6-8 pounds of achieving this same look. I started TRT at 210 went up to 217 and am now back down to 210. Results seem to be slow but are steady

----------


## zaggahamma

I see...only way to see if you can do well without is to try the restart

----------


## yannick35

> I have had awesome results on TRT for fat loss. Tried last three years to lose fat before TRT and I could not lose a pound without losing muscle, my avatar picture is from age 24 and I am within 6-8 pounds of achieving this same look. I started TRT at 210 went up to 217 and am now back down to 210. Results seem to be slow but are steady


This is very encouraging thanks for reply, so far i had terrible results from TRT due to dosage being very high, yeah i got big, in a shirt people get out of the way when i walk but remove the clothes and i am FAT.

Like i said lowering the dosage to 100mg been about 2 weeks now guess will have to see how everything goes on 6 months.

Also i rather eat a healthy diet then go on fad diets.

----------


## yannick35

> I see...only way to see if you can do well without is to try the restart


Exactly this is what i am doing right now.

----------

